# 87' Z24i fuel pressure test question



## Ding1 (Dec 7, 2012)

I did a test for the fuel pressure,but am wondering if I did it right.I took the hose off the "top" of the fuel filter and did the test from there with a pressure gauge,hooked piece of hose to the nipple from the fuel filter,gauge in middle connected to the hose to TB,got 37 PSI or there abouts.I was out looking at everything and saw the vac hose to the fuel regulator and and took it off (engine off) and there was no fuel in it or even looked like there was(dry).Is this the way it is done or do I connect it to the one from the regulator.

also another question whilst I am asking does only 1 injector run at idle and both kick in under load.? I don't seem to have that fast idle during warm up then it kicks down to normal,it is constant no matter what the weather.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Connecting the fuel pressure gauge between the outlet side of the fuel filter and the TB is correct.


----------



## Ding1 (Dec 7, 2012)

thanks rogo. Appreciate that mucho.After all these years of just putting gas.oil and tune up parts in it,and now trying to find a "no code" problem has me pulling my hair and chasing my tail.


----------

